# Beef Cake FR 2 im Bikepark



## McMatze (5. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

wollte mal hören was Ihr für Erfahrungen mit eurem Beef Cake in Bikeparks gemacht habt. 

Gruß Matze


----------



## hib (7. Juni 2012)

gute .... aber was meinst du genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMatze (8. Juni 2012)

Hi.
ich meine damit Sachen wie z. B. welche Parts arbeiten gut, welche habt ihr ausgetauscht, andere Gabel, andere Laufräder, was ist anfällig. Ich würde gerne wissen ob jemand ne Doppelbrückengabel verbaut hat? Usw. 

Gruß Matze


----------



## hib (9. Juni 2012)

also für nur im Bikepark zu fahren würde ich persönlich ändern:

Lenker -> breiter, weil 720 ist schon sehr sehr schmal

Umwerfer abschrauben und stattdessen ein Kettenführung mit nur einem Kettenblatt.

der Rest ist recht robust und für Bikeparks gut geeignet.


----------

